# New From The Uk.



## korgoasys (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi everybody,

First post. It could go anywhere. Gulp.................

I'm joining up here having followed the site for a while. (In passing, am I the oldest new member at 63 and does anyone else live in Shropshire ?). 

I am a pure amateur (IT lets me down though terribly). My natural urge is to 'compose'. My musical background comes from piano and choral singing. I've been lucky to sing in choirs for some time. If anyone has the chance to sing in choirs of 90+, full SATB, with professiponal orchestra and soloists, take it. It's not only 'live' but you stand above the orchestra and see and hear every section. It's a good introduction to orchestration, harmony and 'reverb' depending whether you're in a hall or cathedral etc. I can tell you there are moments when the floor boards shake and what with the beers afterwards....(or maybe it's the beer that makes the floor boards shake).

Anyway, I'll be posting a PC Cubase 5/Kontakt 5 problem I have on the Kontakt forum soon unless I've cracked it beforehand.

I look forward to joining this friendly community who give so generously with what free time you have in your hectic professional careers. 

Regards, 
Patrick (Korgoasys)


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 26, 2012)

Welcome to VI, Patrick! Glad you found us. Enjoy the forum!


----------

